# Please help with dinner ideas for my Bunco Group.....



## KaitlinsMom

Well it's time for my Bunco group to head on over to my house - We do it where the host is in charge of hosting, food and table snacks - 

Would like some dinner ideas that are semi-easy and tasty! I am trying to stay away from pasta dishes (just cause that is what gets served a lot) For those unfamiliar with Bunco, this would be for 12 people - 

Any ideas would be great - Thanks!!

Karen


----------



## malibuconlee

Are you looking for a full meal, or just lots of different finger and snack foods?

This goes over well, I leave out the jalapeno and cook it in the crockpot instead of oven.

Chicken Enchilada Dip


INGREDIENTS:

    * 1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
    * 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
    * 1 (8 ounce) jar mayonnaise
    * 1 (8 ounce) package shredded Cheddar cheese
    * 1 (4 ounce) can diced green chile peppers
    * 1 jalapeno pepper, finely diced

DIRECTIONS:

   1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Place chicken breast halves on a medium baking sheet.
   2. Bake in the preheated oven 20 minutes, or until no longer pink. Remove from heat, cool and shred.
   3. Place shredded chicken in a medium bowl, and mix in cream cheese, mayonnaise, Cheddar cheese, green chile peppers and jalapeno pepper. Transfer the chicken mixture to a medium baking dish.
   4. Bake uncovered in the preheated oven 30 minutes, or until the edges are golden brown.


----------



## bubbasmom99

I know you didn't want pasta, but this one is both a salad and a pasta and always gets raves when I make it:

https://www.pamperedchef.com/images/cc/us/pdf/cel04_mandarin_pasta_recipe.pdf

We have a chicken chili verde dip that is similar to what was already posted and it is yummmmy!

How about deviled eggs?

Do you want to make it fancy or just good food.  If you want to keep it simple and easy, I'd put out a veggie tray, fruit salad, brownies or cookies, rolls, and a main dish.  Snacks - you can do chips and salsa or dip, plus pretzels and m&ms.


----------



## lmartin2711

I hosted bunko at my house for 12 and I had soft shell tacos w/ chips and salsa with the fixin's.  Another time I went to someone else's house she had anything you could think to put on a salad.  You could do either one so that way people can pick and choose what they want on their salad or their taco.


----------



## christinadei

lmartin2711 said:
			
		

> I hosted bunko at my house for 12 and I had soft shell tacos w/ chips and salsa with the fixin's.  Another time I went to someone else's house she had anything you could think to put on a salad.  You could do either one so that way people can pick and choose what they want on their salad or their taco.



I was just about to say a taco bar.  Get hard and soft shells, taco meat, refried and/or black beans, shredded cheese, lettuce, tomatos, onions, salsa, sour cream and let them go wild.  Maybe make some sort of mexican rice to go wtih it.


----------



## sweet maxine

Don't forget something chocolate for dessert!  I used to play bunko years ago when my twins were little.  I remember one time when I hosted the party my MIL had made homemade Chinese almond cookies.  We love those cookies, and they're so much better than the ones in the box.  These are about the size of your hand!  

Anywho, when we had finished the meal, I served the cookies on a platter, and everyone kind of looked at me like I had a third eye or something.     They were all expecting something chocolate.  Well, I don't think I was talked well about that night.  (They were complaining about another hostess who had served Little Debbie cakes at a previous party...  ).  I got out of the group after I realized they were not happy with very much, and very critical of most everything (food, prizes, etc., etc.,).  

Sorry, I didn't mean to go off on a tangent.  Just whatever you do, put some kind of chocolate out!


----------



## mrp4352

My mom makes the best chicken salad!  It's just mayonaise and sliced, toasted almonds.  YUMMY!  Anyway, it would go well just as is, or on sandwiches.

Hey, that gives me an idea!  Maybe a make-your-own-sandwich buffet!


----------



## babylisa4

Well Sweet Maxine- I for one would love that Chinese Almond cookie recipe.  I love even the boughten ones of those.  Please post if possible.  Thanks


----------



## DisneyDotty

Here's an easy Italian beef recipe that feeds a lot of people:
Combine 2 cups water, 1 packet Good Seasons Italian dressing, 1 teaspoon each of garlic powder, onion powder, salt, oregano, basil, black pepper and 2 bay leaves in saucepan.  Bring to boil. Pour over a  3-4 lb. beef roast (can be a cheap cut--will get tender) in crock pot.  Let cook on low 12 hours or more.  Before serving, shred beef with 2 forks.  Serve on crusty rolls with creamy horseradish.  
As a variation, I sometimes put pepperocini in the crock pot, too.
Have fun!


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Love the Taco / Salad Bar idea - or even the make your own sandwich bar! 

Boy that Mandarin pasta salad sounds really good too! Oh the decisions!

Thanks everyone - keep 'em coming - 

Karen


----------



## OurDogCisco

I agree with you on the pasta part.  Our bunco group served that way too much.  

I've done a tea party type food.  Scones, tea sandwiches like cucumber, egg salad, chicken salad, tuna, salad, fruit & dessert.

I've done a baked potato bar with all the fixings including chilli.

I've also done the taco bar as well.  I've also done a pizza bar as well.  This is a little more time consuming but usually nobody arrives at the same time so, I just had everyone make their favorite pizza using boboli pizza bread.  It takes about 10 minutes to bake.  I also have a HUGE oven so, I can fit like 10 pizzas in it at once.  This was a BIG hit...

Have fun!


----------



## Tinkertude

At my last b/nite I served Baked Potato bar(kept taters warm in the crockpot). Had grilled ck strips(frozen food dept at Sams), crumbled bacon, cheese, sour cream, chopped green onion, butter, chopped tomatoes, salsa. So they could create the potato of their dreams. Greeted them at the door with rum punch, so I didn't hear any complaints.


----------



## malibuconlee

Oh, the pizza thing is a good idea.  How about using English muffins for the crust?  I've done that before.  Then everyone can have a couple and make them just the way they want.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

I will be at bunco tomorrow night, so I will post what she serves.  I've only been to two, but so far we've been served a chicken enchilada dish and stuffed shells.  

The baked potato bar sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## DeborahA

How about a Chicken Strata--a family favorite.  It is a great make ahead dish, in fact it is better if you do it that way.  Yummy, economical and very easy.

I will post if you are interested.
Deb


----------



## allie&mattsmom

We do a bunch of different appetizer foods at our bunco.  Are you looking for appetizers or actual dinner ideas?  If you want some appetizer ideas, let me know.


----------



## KaitlinsMom

What is chicken strata? Sounds interesting - please post recipe when you get a chance - 

I am looking for dinner ideas - so post any ideas that you may have - 

Karen


----------



## DeborahA

I would be happy to!
*Chicken Strata*
16-20 slices day old bread
4 cups cooked chicken breast, diced
1 cup each, onion, celery and green pepper, finely chopped
1 cup mayonnaise
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
dash pepper
4 slightly beaten eggs
3 cups milk
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
Cube the bread and place 1/2 in the bottom of a greased 9-13 in. casserole. Combine the chicken, veggies, mayo and seasonings.  Spoon over the first layer of bread.  Place the rest of the bread cubes over chicken.  Combine eggs, milk and 1 can of the mushroom soup and pour over the casserole.  Cover tightly and place in refrigerator overnight.  When ready to bake spread the other can of mushroom soup(right from the can) over the top.  Bake at 325° for 50 min. or until set. Sprinkle with cheese during last 5 min. of baking.
Will serve 8 as dinner.
This is the original recipe.  My family prefers red pepper instead of green.  I put Sliced almonds on top with the cheese.  You can changed it and make it your own.
 I am a field editor for Taste of Home Magazine and I have submitted this recipe.  It always seems to get of compliments.  Enjoy


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Tinkertude said:
			
		

> At my last b/nite I served Baked Potato bar(kept taters warm in the crockpot). Had grilled ck strips(frozen food dept at Sams), crumbled bacon, cheese, sour cream, chopped green onion, butter, chopped tomatoes, salsa. So they could create the potato of their dreams. Greeted them at the door with rum punch, so I didn't hear any complaints.




I am totally stealing this idea for my bunco group next Friday.  Did you keep the potatoes warm in the crockpot on low or on the warm setting?  I have two crockpots, one will go to the the "warm" setting by pushing the button until it gets to warm and they other one won't go to warm until the cooking time is up.     I'll be baking a minimum of 12 potatoes, maybe 14.  Do you guys think it will take alot more time in the oven than one or two potatoes usually do?  Did you leave the foil on when in the crockpot?


----------



## goofymom/pop

Here is what I am making tonight for dinner:

2.5/3 lbs boneless chicken breasts
1 box stovetop stuffing chicken flavor
2 cans cr. chicken soup
1 c. mayonaise
8 oz colby or longhorn cheese
1/2 cup bread crumbs unseasoned
1 bag frozen brocoli florets

Preheat oven 375 degrees

Precook  2.5/3lbs of boneless skinless chicken and chop. ( I boil mine, slowly and do it ahead of time so its not so time consuming.)

cook 1 box stove top stuffing Chicken flavor, via the micro directions. Press it out into a 9x13 pan, its hot, be careful. Then steam one bag of frozen brocoli florets for 10mins in micro, drain and place on top of stuffing. Place chopped chicken on top of that. Then mix 2 cans cream of chicken soup, and 1 cup mayonaise (not miracle whip), pour over other items. Top with shredded longhorn or colby cheese. Sprinkle with breadcrumbs. Bake 45 minutes or until bubbly and crusty on top. All ingredients are cooked so you are just blending and getting a crusty top. Let sit for about 5 minutes, slice like lasagna. Serve with ceaser salad and brown and serve crusty rolls. My family also loves this with good applesauce. I would probably make two of these for 12 women. 

I have a wonderful chocalate crock pot cake that is all warm and gushy. Wonderful served with vanilla ice cream on the top. If you want that recipe let me know.

Oh and another favorite of ours is the party potatoes ( the cheese and sour cream ones) with brocoli and chopped ham added. Makes it a main dish that way. Yummy!

have fun
Cindy


----------



## goofymom/pop

Sorry if my ideas are too involved, I do not have a clue what Bunco is and what you do so I am just offering what I think is easy to prepare before hand and pop onto the buffet line last minute.

How about if you make a yummy pot of Chili, and then before they arrive pop it over to the crock pot to keep it warm. Set out side dishes full of scallions, sour cream, cheddar cheese, and tomatoes. Along with baskets of warm crusty rolls, and cornbread. For dessert I would serve warm apple cobbler with ice cream. On the tables for nibbles, candy corn mixed with dry roasted peanuts. Drinks could be chilled cider or ice tea. 

Do you have to make the buffet pretty? If so how about some fall leaves that you washed and dried (not to crispy or they will break) sprinkled between the dishes, with a few fall candles burning and little gourds and/or pumpkins. What I love to do is to place a sturdy box or dish upside down and drape napkins or cloth over it. Then sit your basket of rolls on top of that, and place you toppings all around it. It gives you several layers and looks really pretty. Set up your silverware and dishes in baskets if you have them. It will look real fallish. 

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## nickso

this serves four, so probably triple it: 2 cans cream of anything soup(cook with instructions on can), one small can mushrooms, one celery stick chopped, 1 cup confused3 ive never measured) chopped lunchmeat (ham preferred) some salt, some pepper, and anything else you can think of. this is a homeade recipe, so it may not come out as i have it. message me with what you think!


----------



## bigbabyblues

Potato soup?  Not sure where you are, but it's getting cool here, and I like soups in the fall......


----------



## BonnieBell

goofymom/pop said:
			
		

> Sorry if my ideas are too involved, I do not have a clue what Bunco is and what you do so I am just offering what I think is easy to prepare before hand and pop onto the buffet line last minute.
> 
> FYI-
> Bunco is a dice game played by 12 people (3 tables of 4) usually women.
> very fun, I have been playing for years here in Connecticut.


----------



## nickso

i thought i forgot something, and now i remember... about a cup chopped potatoes... and this is not potato soup ive done it with potato mushroom and celery... i think i might be a professional cook when i grow up.. im 13 and this recipe was out of my head


----------

